# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  معلومات عن الحصن

## احمد امين

*منطقة الحصن*





الحصن أو "هيبوس" هي بلدة أردنية تابعة لمحافظة اربد تقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة إربد، وتمتد حتى اراضي النعيمة على طريق العاصمة عمّان، بها عشائر مسلمة وأخرى مسيحية، تولى عدد كبير من سكانها مناصب وزارية وحكومية عليا، ويقع بطرفها مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي أو مخيم الحصن للاجئين الفلسطينين، ومن عشائر الحصن :من أكبر العشائر في لواء الحصن النصيرات وهم من سكان الحصن نفسها ويعتبروا من اسياد المنطقه ووجهاء لها وهم أقدم من سكنوا المنطقة ولهم تاريخ طويل في الاحداث القديمه وابرز شخصياتها محمود باشا فنيش وعقله باشا وكثير من الشخصيات الحديثة اما العشائر المسيحيه فأكبرها عشيره النمري وهناك عشائر اخر مثل السهاونه والسويدان وغيرهم النصيرات وأبو عبيد والنمري ال عباسي والريحاني الصبيحي وأيوب وطاشمان وجوينات والغنمات والحتامله وال جبرين وعازرو آل سويدان وبيروتي والعماري، وال طشطوش, والبلص، الرشدان، الشرع، حتاملة والازرعي ...




[تاريخ الحصن
تعتبر الحصن تاريخيا من المدن العريقة والقديمة جدا, وتشير بعض المصادر إلى انها شهدت حضارة وازدهار في عدة عصور تركت اثارها بها حيث تتمركز معظم هذه الاثار من كنائس ومعابد وبيوت وانفاق في باطن تل الحصن وجواره، وهو تل صناعي تكون بواسطة تراكم الاتربة على مبانيه التي اختفت تحتها وذلك عبر العصور المختلفة التي مرت عليه, ويقع التل في الجهة الشمالية من مدينة الحصن الحالية.

اما الاثار الموجودة في الحصن, فتعود إلى عدة عصور وحقب تاريخية بقيت حاضرة فيها يعتقد بانها العصور التالية: العصر البرونزي 3500-1200 ق.م والعصر النحاسي 4500-3500ق.م، العصر الحديدي 1200-333 ق.م والعصر العربي النبطي 400 ق.م -106 م والعصر الروماني 64ق.م-324 م والعصر البيزنطي 324-640 م وأخيرا العصر العربي الإسلامي 640-1700م.

[الحصن حقائق وارقام
احتلت الحصن موقع متوسطا في شمال المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية جعلها قريبة جغرافيا من مراكز سياحية وتجارية هامة فهي لا تبعد باكثر من ستة كيلومترات عن مدينة اربد مركز محافظة اربد ومركز الشمال كله وهي لا تبعد عن مدينة الرمثا والحدود السورية باكثر من عشرين كيلومترا وكذلك الامر عن نهر الأردن وحدود فلسطين, كما لا لاتبعد عن مدن مثل المفرق وجرش وعجلون باكثر من أربعين كيلومتر، ولا يزيد بعدها عن عمان العاصمة باكثر من سبعين كيلومترا, فهي بالتالي في قلب منطقة حية وحيوية تزيدها اهمية على أهميتها وتميزها النابعين من إمكاناتها البشرية الواسعة حيث هي مركز تجمع بشري واسع الثقافة والادب وتنعمها بنور العلم والمعرفة مبكرا جدا ومنذ منتصف القرن الثامن عشر والذي اهلها لتكون المحور الأساس الذي تدور بدورته الحياة العامة والحراك الاجتماعي والسياسي في المنطقة والى يومنا هذا.

كما تتميز الحصن علاوة على كونها المقر التاريخي للواء بني عبيدلواء بني عبيد الذي يشمل كل من قرى النعيمة وايدون وشطنا وكتم والصريح وهي البلدة المتميزة بمقدراتها الاقتصادية الكبيرة والتي أفضل ما يبرزها لربما هو مساحة اراضيها (المساحة الكلية هي تقريبا 58 كم2) وخاصة الصالحة للزراعة الغنية والشاسعة جدا والتي تعد هي الأكبر بين المدن والقرى الواقعة في محيطها وهي بذلك أكبر مساحة من مدينة اربد, مركز الشمال وعاصمته.ومن عشائر الحصن: الصغير وابو حصان وال نمري سويدان طاشمان سمور عباسي معايعه نصيرات حتامله وعشيره حمدان وجمال منصور والبلص وأبو عبيد والمغايره والازرعي وال الايوب والحجيه 

السكان
من جهة أخرى يبلغ عدد سكان الحصن حاليا ما يزيد على 77000 نسمة وهي تعتبر ثاني أكبر تجمع سكاني من حيث عدد السكان في محافظة اربد بعد مدينة اربد مركز المحافظة كما ويعتبر لواء بني عبيد من أكبر التجمعات السكانية في المملكة وهو بذلك يتفوق سكانيا حتى على بعض مراكز المحافظات الأخرى في المملكة.





سوق مدينة الحصن 
تل الحصن الأثريتتميز الحصن بوجود التل الاثري - وهو من التلال الصناعية - الموجود فيها وذلك لأنه يعد من المدن العشرة (حلف الديكابولس) ويستخدم حاليا كمقبرة للمسلمين. و مقام الشهيد عز الين المفطس الذي ولد في البحرين واستشهد في باريس مع تحيات معاذ افليح نصيرات.

[مدارس الحصن
مدرسة الحصن الثانوية 
مدرسة مطرانية الروم الكاثوليك 
مدرسة بطريركية اللاتين 
مدرسة بطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس 
مدرسة خليل السالم 
مدرسة المعتصم 
مدرسة الميسلون للبنات 
مدرسة أبو ذر الغفاري 
اليرموك (المدرسة الإسلامية) 
كيوجد في الحصن عدة مساجد من ابرزها:

مسجد صدام حسين 
مسجد ظفار 
مسجد الوالدين 
مسجد البركه 
مسجد الصحابه 
المسجد القديم 
كما تضم مدينة الحصن الكنائس التالية: 

تضم أقدم كنيسة أرثوذكسية في الأردن. 
كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس : حيث أن طائفة الروم الأرثوذكس هي من أقدم الطوائف المسيحية في المنطقة 
كنيسة اللاتين. 
كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك 
الكنيسة المعمدانية 
الكنيسة الاسقفية 
[ مقال : جعابير الحصن اخر ايام الصيفية
المقال : بقلم : محمد حسن العمري مقال يصف الزراعة في اطراف اربد والحصن، جاء فيه : فمعروف هنا في شمال الاردن ان اهالي الحصن، والتي اعرف منها الكثر، متعلمون جدا وقليل منهم من عمل بالزراعة على مدار العهود الماضية، ولعل الحداثة التي سبقتها عن بقية قرى اربد مرتبطة بفعل التعليم وبفعل العنصر المسيحي فيها أيضا، والمعروفيين اردنيا وعربيا بكثرة الهجرة للعمل اوالتعليم في المهجر، وهو ما ينطبق على قرى اردنية وعربية أخرى في مصر ولبنان وسوريا، ساهم التنوع الاثني أو المسيحي تحديدا في أن تقطع شوطا متقدما عن مثيلاها من القرى، تجده في الحصن وتجده أيضا قي قرى عربية كثيرة أيضا.. المقال : مقال جعابير الحصن لواء بني عبيد والذي يدرج ضمنه بلدات (النعيمة، كتم، ايدون وشطنا والصريح).







تحياتي احمد امين

----------


## الكرمل

الأخ احمد امين
اشكرك على هذه المعلومات المفيده عن بلدة الحصن التي تعتبر من اجمل مناطق المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ونفتخر بأن تكون هذه البلدة  مميزة بسكانها المحترمون والمثقفون واصحاب الشهادات والدرجات العلمية 
راجياً قبول احترامي وتقديري :Bl (7):

----------


## لورنس

شكرا  زودتنا  معلومات   عن الحصن  :36 1 62[1]:

----------


## لورنس

[QUOTE=لورنس;508904]شكرا  زودتنا  معلومات   عن الحصن  :36 1 62[1]: [/QUOTE]هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------


## احمد امين

مشكورين  على التعليق

----------


## نبض الإيمان

مشكوور .. :Smile:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الحصن حاضرة الأردن , وتاجها الأصيل .

----------

